# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Can I plot an equation in Excel instead of plotting data?

## raechickx

Can I plot an equation such as y=13x+8 instead of plotting lists of data?

----------


## bj

No, unfortunately.

"raechickx" wrote:

> Can I plot an equation such as y=13x+8 instead of plotting lists of data?

----------


## Bernard Liengme

Yes you can with VBA. See
http://www.tushar-mehta.com/excel/so...ger/index.html

--
Bernard V Liengme
www.stfx.ca/people/bliengme
remove caps from email

"bj" <bj@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:68B417D6-9A8E-450B-BE14-B057C51DA592@microsoft.com...
> No, unfortunately.
>
> "raechickx" wrote:
>
>> Can I plot an equation such as y=13x+8 instead of plotting lists of data?

----------


## Jon Peltier

Or with worksheet functions:

http://oaltd.co.uk/DLCount/DLCount.a...e=ChtFrmla.zip

But it's rather complicated, and I often mess it up. It's easier to set
up and debug if you simply calculate the data on the sheet and plot the
results.

Is there any particular reason you don't want to use data on the worksheet?

- Jon
-------
Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
Peltier Technical Services
Tutorials and Custom Solutions
http://PeltierTech.com/
_______


Bernard Liengme wrote:

> Yes you can with VBA. See
> http://www.tushar-mehta.com/excel/so...ger/index.html
>

----------

